# tein basics



## and1gst (Apr 13, 2003)

I am looking for a set of tein basics for my 99 sentra. what site did you all order from? also the online instructions say the coilovers are for off road use only and should not be used on public streets. does this mean i shouldnt use them?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I dont think the BD's are out yet, but maybe. That disclamer about off-road use is normal for aftermarket parts. I run my Tein SS coilovers on the street.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

OHHHHH man they are out, I emailed TEIN a couple days ago about them because I want to buy them and this is what they said

In regards to your question. The Basic kit for the B14 is now
available and
good in stock. You can contact anyone of our dealers to purchase.
Here is a
link to our dealer list. http://www.tein.com/dealer/mapusa.html
Thank you for your interest in TEIN High Performance Suspension
Products.


Staff @ TEIN USA INC.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Yup I contacted a couple places the other day. Unfortunately they have them listed at retail $890 instead of the $750 like all the other cars....


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

yea that is how much they are on the tein site for aswell, someone needs to start a group buy that would be great


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I just ordered mine for $799 plus shipping


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

wow nice where at?


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

[email protected]

Contact him about them


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn I got to stop at the shop two blocks away they are a dealer for them...


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Digital racer can also order them for $799 plus shipping. That is where I originally got my quote. This guy price matched me.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

799 is a nice price... 

what else would be needed to complete the suspension or do they include everything


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

I am going to get the pillowball mounts for mine so my camber isn't way out of wack. I think they should fit on the basics, they fit on the ss's


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

people been tellin me that you can use your stock mounts if you want to save money. The pillowballs are good if you do excessive lowering or want the adjustability for track adjustments.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

From what i read the pillowballs are just like a camber kit, and if I don't my allignment all messed up and to help my tires I should get them.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

How much did you get the pillowballs priced for?

I hope someone will post how they feel wtih them instaled. I'm worried about them being too stiff because they dont have adjustable shocks.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

I haven't gotten a price for it yet, but the stiffness should be in the middle of the ss' so it should feel pretty good


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

just got quoted for $800 shipped from a dude sellin them on Groupbuycenter.

Also sellin pillows for $160 shipped.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

what is the site that is a damn good price.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

its http://www.groupbuycenter.com/buy.aspx?id=10009

If the link doesnt go directly check under suspension on the left side column. Don't know how reputable the dude is personally but 14 ppl are in on the group buy so far and he has good reviews.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*i want to know more*



selrider99 said:


> *799 is a nice price...
> 
> what else would be needed to complete the suspension or do they include everything *




WOULD ALL YOU NEED IS JUST THE BD'S OR OTHER ITEMS AS WELL??? SORRY DON'T KNOW JACK ABOUT SUSPENSION


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

All you need are the bd's they are a coilover+damper so you don't need to buy anything else. I don't know if I want to join that, it seems kind of shady. I would rather deal directly with the company that having to go through a site.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

wasn't turboevolution had a GB on here for HS intake or something or another???? or was it turbo...something else???


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

yea TurboEvo had a gb here for the ss coilovers I wish he would do it again on here for the bd


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I PMed him so lets see when and what he replies back with?!?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

You guys should get the front pillowball mounts if you plan on dropping you car more than the -2.1" min drop the kit has. Once you drop a B14 lower than about 2" its really hard to get the camber in spec without them. I have had my SS dampers set the same as the BD kit and the ride is stiffer than stock, but still really good, FYI.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

Yea pat I was looking at that there are the pillowball upper mounts and pillowball rods which one do I get, the mounts?
I emailed Turbo about doing another tein gb here he shoudl respond soon.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The pillowball mounts, the ones listed for the JN15 Pulsar VZ-R. There are no pillowball rods for B14s.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

TurboEvo said:


> *Guys, I will post the basic damper GB tomorrow. The B15 basic damper has not released yet. I will double check on number of set available for the B14 on Monday. Thanks!! *


Yes! who's in!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I def want them and have the money just gotta make sure this is what I want to do and make sure I can find someone to install them.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I am in I am in!! I have the money for a month but when I call these companies I get no answer. They reply to their emails but not a phone call


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

The install on these are simple. Sense you are replaceing the whole strut and shock. All you need to do is loosen the top,jack the car up and loosen the bottem. then slide the whole assembly out. Install is opposite but it is easier to hook up the top first ,lower the jack a little and hook up the bottem. After finished with the install and height is set. Get the camber /caster adjusted


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Icej said:


> *Yes! who's in! *


Hehe, whenever he gets it started, I'm in...


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

GB for these going on in the group buys section, link is in the sig.


----------

